
Have a free tool for devs and digital designers? Submit here. Is free - Mike_Andreuzza
https://www.colorsandfonts.com/submit
======
nh2_amine
Colors and Fonts Extractor

A firefox extension that does just that and exports them as CSS variables

[https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/colors-and-
fonts...](https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/colors-and-fonts-
extractor/)

